# inside view of strango meds



## smp1 (Mar 21, 2015)

when Strango's wife ran the buisiness it was the best you could get,once they broke up it went to shit,in the time they were fighting i got a massive hematoma in my quad,my bf got an abcess in his right delt,coincidence,not he was using subpar ingredients and i paid dearly,i got one batch that didnt feel right at all,i asked him and he said he tested a batch and tried to brew it cold,ahhhh never heard of that before.i do think his gear is good again,but id never use it again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2015)

You are so full of shit it's amazing. I am no fan of strango but this whole story about how you were busted is utter bullshit. Provide your paperwork or stfu.

Going around trying to damage a guys reputation that you scammed while working for just makes you pathetic, a liar and a scumbag.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 21, 2015)

Lol what.
Why drag a guys name through the mud when he isn't even around (he isn't a member here) to defend himself.

What do you want a cookie for your post? 
TF


----------



## enjoy_tren (Mar 21, 2015)

Go **** yourself smp


----------



## TheExperiment (Mar 21, 2015)

interesting....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 21, 2015)

Ur bf got an abscess?  U guys still together?


----------



## goodfella (Mar 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Ur bf got an abscess?  U guys still together?



Ha I thought the same thing


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah scumbag is right.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 21, 2015)

Well I came up with 9 commas, no capital letters, and one period. The fukk kinda sentence is that???


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone have a nood of his wife?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

i've never used him but know TON who have 
and never once heard a bad thing about him
Was actually looking at his primo, maybe his primo 200.........but even with a good rep primo 200 makes me wearyy...then i'll tell colt all about my PIP issues lol


----------



## mugzy (Mar 22, 2015)

Regardless of the intentions of the OP Strango is the worst source on the planet if you value your security.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

Well thats two guys who i trust the two opinoins. I value my securiy more than you know!
No stango for me!
Primo200 probably Eq500 anyways right?


----------



## enjoy_tren (Mar 22, 2015)

admin said:


> Regardless of the intentions of the OP Strango is the worst source on the planet if you value your security.



What makss you say that?


----------



## mugzy (Mar 22, 2015)

enjoy_tren said:


> What makss you say that?



You should know as well as anybody. Were you not aware Strango is sourcing on GH15 where the owner of the board openly says he will turn sources over to LE? The board is mostly made up of young bodybuilders from bodybuilding.com where it's just a matter of time before some kid's parents find their gear and go to LE. Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, he is no longer concerned with security.


----------



## enjoy_tren (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah i saw you post the the same thing in the other thread and valid point


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

admin said:


> You should know as well as anybody. Were you not aware he is sourcing on GH15 where the owner of the board openly says he will turn sources over to LE? The board is mostly made up of young bodybuilders from bodybuilding.com where it's just a matter of time before some kid's parents find their gear and go to LE. Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, he is no longer concerned with security.



well thats very good to known now!
unfortunate since guys hold hig gear in such high regard!


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Apr 4, 2015)

admin said:


> Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, he is no longer concerned with security.



That's news to me. I never used Strango, but getting on his list used to be next to impossible. Said to have had the best gear, period. Maybe things have changed.


----------



## dizzle42 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just joined this forum. Cyp and Tren from Strango. I only speak from results. And like most of you the ability to feel what your body is telling you. Simply said not garbage.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2015)

dizzle42 said:


> I just joined this forum. Cyp and Tren from Strango. I only speak from results. And like most of you the ability to feel what your body is telling you. Simply said not garbage.



I've used his gear.. to me .. not garbage or close..very good shit , and it was last year when I used it.

However, ur first post is odd... it's ok to tell the fact that ur satisfied with a product but cmon.. 

At least introduce urself.


----------



## dizzle42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I've used his gear.. to me .. not garbage or close..very good shit , and it was last year when I used it.
> 
> However, ur first post is odd... it's ok to tell the fact that ur satisfied with a product but cmon..
> 
> At least introduce urself.




My bad. That was a pretty bare message. I was looking up strango meds which I'm cycling Cyp and Tren. Then I saw this guy calling it garbage. This is the first forum I have jumped on. Not sure about security. So was testing waters. So I'm glad u checked. I have only ran two cycles so I am new as well.


----------



## dizzle42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yaya. I see what u mean by Intro now. I was like shit what kinda intro does this guy want. I dropped an intro thread. Thanks


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 27, 2015)

dizzle42 said:


> Yaya. I see what u mean by Intro now. I was like shit what kinda intro does this guy want. I dropped an intro thread. Thanks



Rookie


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 1, 2015)

admin said:


> You should know as well as anybody. Were you not aware Strango is sourcing on GH15 where the owner of the board openly says he will turn sources over to LE? The board is mostly made up of young bodybuilders from bodybuilding.com where it's just a matter of time before some kid's parents find their gear and go to LE. Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, *he is no longer concerned with security*.


GH15 and strango are the same person.  so theres that, lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Anyone have a nood of his wife?



He her nude tits as an avatar after he paid for them!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2015)

Life shows up and not always in ones favor and anyone that has gone through women issues knows how rough that can be.

If Strango was a piece of shit he won't still be around let lone made things right that went wrong.

Nobody is perfect but he has been stand up about his end for years.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> GH15 and strango are the same person.  so theres that, lol.


Yeah no....


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 2, 2015)

admin said:


> You should know as well as anybody. Were you not aware Strango is sourcing on GH15 where the owner of the board openly says he will turn sources over to LE? The board is mostly made up of young bodybuilders from bodybuilding.com where it's just a matter of time before some kid's parents find their gear and go to LE. Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, he is no longer concerned with security.



Agreed!



Bust My Ass said:


> GH15 and strango are the same person.  so theres that, lol.



You are way off on this one!


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah no....


and why not?  not to hard to put 2 and 2 together when uve been on tht site for long enoough.  gh15 is a liar.  he lies about being the same person all these yrs so why wouldnt he lie about not bein a source?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> and why not?  not to hard to put 2 and 2 together when uve been on tht site for long enoough.  gh15 is a liar.  he lies about being the same person all these yrs so why wouldnt he lie about not bein a source?



Strangos gear is very good... he is liked by a lot.. he could be Vladimir fukking Putin for all I care..

U sign up here just to bash strango, seems like u have an agenda


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 9, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Strangos gear is very good... he is liked by a lot.. he could be Vladimir fukking Putin for all I care..
> 
> U sign up here just to bash strango, seems like u have an agenda


not bashing strango at all...it is very good gear.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 9, 2015)

i was just saying tht strngos customers dont need to worry about secirity cause hes not going to rat on himself lol


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2015)

Ok misunderstood


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> and why not?  not to hard to put 2 and 2 together when uve been on tht site for long enoough.  gh15 is a liar.  he lies about being the same person all these yrs so why wouldnt he lie about not bein a source?


You aren't even close. Strango came to GH15 after YEARS elsewhere. Decades even.  He isn't strango.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> i was just saying tht strngos customers dont need to worry about secirity cause hes not going to rat on himself lol


Yeah they do need to worry. GH15 has openly threatened people including sources that he will turn their info over to law enforcement when they so much as disagree with him


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah they do need to worry. GH15 has openly threatened people including sources that he will turn their info over to law enforcement when they so much as disagree with him


no he wont. hes putting himself and the entire forum at risk by doing thht.  its a scare tactic.  the forum was alreay hacked once by  former source who had left because he wastelling evryone the gear was bunk.  and like i said, gh15 IS strngo so hes not going to turn himself in


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> no he wont. hes putting himself and the entire forum at risk by doing thht.  its a scare tactic.  the forum was alreay hacked once by  former source who had left because he wastelling evryone the gear was bunk.  and like i said, gh15 IS strngo so hes not going to turn himself in


Post some evidence that he is. Now. Cause you are making yourself look like an idiot by stating that he is strango.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Post some evidence that he is. Now. Cause you are making yourself look like an idiot by stating that he is strango.


ill post a link to a thread on another forum tht goes into detail on gh15 and his lies.  but gotta get 20 posts first


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> ill post a link to a thread on another forum tht goes into detail on gh15 and his lies.  but gotta get 20 posts first


Copy and paste the part that shows GH15 is strango.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh this just got good.  I've heard a lot of crazy things but this one may take the cake.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that this topic keeps going and going


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Oh this just got good.  I've heard a lot of crazy things but this one may take the cake.


Did you know that Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia is Uncle Z? It's true bro I read it on a board.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did you know that Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia is Uncle Z? It's true bro I read it on a board.



Hahahaha, I KNEW it!


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Copy and paste the part that shows GH15 is strango.


lol, do u think i just have a screenshot of him admitting it?  have you been on gh15 for the last 3 years?  if u were u would be able to see how strngo types just like gh15 without the ,,,, crap.  if u were on that site since day 1 like i have u would know what im talking about.  hell a former mod on there is the one who told me this.   what exactly makes u think it isnt him?   

he didnt say it was strongo but he said gh15 was at least 2 of the sources on there.  then i realized why gh15 always talked so highly of that source lol.  i started looking over strgnos post and it just cliked. too many conincidences.    go to wearebodybuilding.org/thread/790/knew-come-day-wrong and      

wearebodybuilding.org/thread/1001/madame-lavinia-lean82-scamming-again


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> lol, do u think i just have a screenshot of him admitting it?  have you been on gh15 for the last 3 years?  if u were u would be able to see how strngo types just like gh15 without the ,,,, crap.  if u were on that site since day 1 like i have u would know what im talking about.  hell a former mod on there is the one who told me this.   what exactly makes u think it isnt him?
> 
> he didnt say it was strongo but he said gh15 was at least 2 of the sources on there.  then i realized why gh15 always talked so highly of that source lol.  i started looking over strgnos post and it just cliked. too many conincidences.    go to wearebodybuilding.org/thread/790/knew-come-day-wrong and
> 
> wearebodybuilding.org/thread/1001/madame-lavinia-lean82-scamming-again



Why do you care?  Also, why the hell would you be on gh15's forum knowing that he threatens sources and members?


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 10, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Why do you care?  Also, why the hell would you be on gh15's forum knowing that he threatens sources and members?


 i dont care, i just thought it was worth a try telling u guys who are worried about security. .  im not aware of him threatening sources.  like i said, last time he ****ed with a source they shut the forum down for a month as revenge.
there are still some very knowledgeable people on that forum so thatis why i stay.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 10, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> i dont care, i just thought it was worth a try telling u guys who are worried about security. .  im not aware of him threatening sources.  like i said, last time he ****ed with a source they shut the forum down for a month as revenge.
> there are still some very knowledgeable people on that forum so thatis why i stay.


We have some guys that are pretty smart. Don't we, fellas? I know a little something about something. True, I'm no wizard or elf...but I've been around.
I was denied membership at gh15 and one of my very close associates was the head rep over there...ergo. He picks my brain and shops through me. Spoke with him early this morning.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Ben!

POB called me and said he was laughing so hard at this thread he had to suffocate a kitten to restore his equilibrium. 

My goodness, this thread is still getting hits from guys that sign up just to post in it. 

For the record, Strango is actually Rob Kardashian. That's why you never really see the guy but you hear of him running out in the middle of the night to get In-and-Out burgers and animal style fries. 

That's why his ****ing gear is so good, he uses in and out burger grease as a carrier oil. 

And no, gh15 is not Strango. Just because you are a member of that board for 3 years (which doesn't help your credibility, by the way) does not mean you are suddenly going to unlock the mysteries of the universe. 

There is WAY more going on behind the scenes there than you will ever be privy to, BMA. Trust in the fact that there are many vets around that already know exactly what the hell is going on over there. 

Shout out to POB, DF, Yaya, DYS, Steel, Seek, Herm, Jenner, Doc, Docs brown mother, and anyone else I forgot. 

Trump for president 2016. There will be hell toupee!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 13, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Hi Ben!
> 
> POB called me and said he was laughing so hard at this thread he had to suffocate a kitten to restore his equilibrium.
> 
> ...



Best post in this thread so far lol


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's what I know

-Hi GK

- Strangos gear is good

-Trump needs to win

-Ben is an eagle amongst pigeons


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 13, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Hi Ben!
> 
> POB called me and said he was laughing so hard at this thread he had to suffocate a kitten to restore his equilibrium.
> 
> ...



Doc's brown eye says it misses you. Come home....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 14, 2015)

I miss all of you guys too. 

Especially POB. You haven't lived until you've seen a gingers anus....it's surrounded by fiery red hair and looks like a dying sunflower.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 14, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Hi Ben!
> 
> POB called me and said he was laughing so hard at this thread he had to suffocate a kitten to restore his equilibrium.
> 
> ...


are u saying gh15 isnt a source like he claims? btw thanks for saying no without giving an explanation of why u think so.   im sure u know this already but gh15's real identity has been revealed btw


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 14, 2015)

We're still talking about this...


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 14, 2015)

mods can u delete all my posts in this thread please


----------



## Spongy (Aug 14, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> mods can u delete all my posts in this thread please



We don't delete posts at ugbb unless they violate rules


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 14, 2015)

BMA, 

I don't owe you any explanation of how things work, or how I know these things to be true. Those that know me, know that I know what I am talking about. First of all, where in my post does it say anything about gh15 being or not being a source? I simply corrected your inaccurate claim that gh15 was Strango. My advice to you, my new friend, is to not publicly post things that you don't know to be 100% true. Because people will call you on it, and It makes you look like you don't know what you are talking about. And With all due respect, you don't know what you are talking about when it comes to this particular matter, and stating shit like that could piss people off or get you in hot water. 

You should also know, as you have been a part of that board for three years, that when other gh15 followers see you making comments about that board over here they will harass you and poke you with sticks, or pester you with unwanted emails and phone calls. Truly frightening. 

Lastly, people have known GH15s identity and other info for years now. We have very smart people here in the community that make it their business to know things. I am obviously an idiot and not one of these people but I feel qualified to speak on their behalf. I base this feeling of qualification on absolutely nothing by the way. Hopefully, when I graduate from ITT tech I can make something of myself and people will believe in me. 

Any other questions or anything I can help you clear up, feel free to PM PillarOfBalance.


----------

